# Goat horn fell off left a hole in head -what do I do with it??



## amanyk (Jun 8, 2013)

I banded my 2yr old pygmy's horns about a month and a half ago. One fell off in two weeks, it all went smoothly. This last one wasnt even close to falling off but i hear a loud bang in the goat house and then him screaming.I looked immediately and he was in obvious pain, crying and running around. He then went back in and started banging his head on the walls (screaming all the while) then he ran out in the field where his horn fell off. He started eating immediately. I checked him with my binoculars and I saw he had a hole in his head. When he came back I examined it closer, it is about 1/2 inch hole down into his sinus. He is not bleeding (there is blood but not still bleeding).

Should I spray it with Blue Kote even with the sinus open like it is? Should I cover it? For how long should it be covered? 

Before I banded I researched this thoroughly and I bookmarked all the good stuff I found. Since then my computer died and I lost my bookmarks. I have been searching for a while and Im coming up with nothing!

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Owie poor fella. Yes put Bluekote on, I dont know if I'd wrap it it needs air but not flies.
If he is still in pain he could use banamine.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would blukote it too. You can also pick up a product called SWAT, it is an ointment made for horses that has a fly repellent in it. Tractor Supply should carry it, or any farm/ranch store.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

My wether just knocked off his scur and was bleeding. I just poured garlic powder in the wound and he is just fine, the flies don't like the garlic. Don't know how that would work with a hole though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would spray it with blue-kote or wound-kote, and cover it with cotton and wrap it around his head with vet wrap, not too tight though. It does need air, but covering it with cotton wrap will still allow it to breathe a bit, but it will keep crud from getting in there.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

I wold cover it too and so nothing small can fall in and cause infection. When my goats had their scurs removed by the vet, the holes/heads were bandaged up. The head should heal in a couple weeks but do check and change bandages after a week or so just to monitor the wound.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

because the sinus cavity is exposed I would cover it also..Its very dangerous for that to be open...here is a link to show how to DR a broken horn...

http://goat-link.com/content/view/25/90/#.UfPOH2SDQxc


----------



## peachpatch143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Omg that sounds traumatic!!!! I was consider banding the horns on my little Pygmy whether he is only 4 months and his horns are about 5 inches long. Now I'm scared to do it lol!! Is it something commonly done? It is very painful? Is it worth it? Will they grow back again? Also, my nigerian has scurs bc the girl did the debudding herself and I think it was her first time, can I remove those somehow? Will they get long or just leave them?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor guy, I agree with what was said and covering it.


----------



## amanyk (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses. I really appreciate it!!

I did wrap it. I will check it out in a couple days. The hole is just a tad smaller than yesterday and much less sensitive.

He seems to be doing ok otherwise. Goats are awesome!

I'll update when he is healed all up!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

great job!!!! Im sure he will heal right up...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You need to lightly plug the whole with a couple of COTTON balls soaked in a 25/75 iodine/water mix. If the canal is already dirty you can flush it with a 10/90 iodine/water mix. To much iodine can burn the sinus canal. You then wanna put some kinda cap on top of it, over lapping around the horn base. You can use anything that is kinda like a resin that you can spread it over and it will harden. As it heals it will dissolve the cotton. The more natural the cap the better. I like to suggest bee's wax as it allows you to remove it / replace it as needed. The idea is to keep it clean while the whole grows together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, good job


----------



## iqsavvy (Sep 1, 2013)

*Hole in head from lost scur*

My lamancha, Bev, a doeling just ripped her scur off through the fence. Scared the tar out of new. I was deworming and looked out and seen she had blood on top of her head so I went to inspect it and freaked out because she had a hole in her head. I thought about calling 911 at first lol. I'm very partial to Bev and I have a pretty weak stomach. Anyways my husband comes out and saves the day he stopped the bleeding and bandaged her up. She didn't act like it bothered her at all. I'm going to give her some colloidal silver, gold, and thieves oil to prevent any infection. We have used thieves, colloidal gold, and colloidal silver for absesses and sinus issues and it's worked wonders. Here's link to what it looks like for those of you who are curious.

http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums/aa438/iqsavvyiq/?action=view&current=20130901_122132-1.jpg


----------

